# can anyone id this



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

sry its just one bad pic but i figure if you know what it is the pic is good enuf
View attachment 65588


thanks


----------



## GreenMoray (May 15, 2005)

Erythrinus


----------



## GreenMoray (May 15, 2005)

Nice, whole lookin little bugger. He yours?


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

yeah i got a few


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

wait are you sure i caught these in a lake? are they agressive?


----------



## GreenMoray (May 15, 2005)

it looks basically like one. ive kept a few.

and yea they're pretty aggressive especially to things that they can fit in their mouths or near that size.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

This is more likely a mudminnow but it cant be a wolffish if you caught it in a lake. Those sunfish are sweet! Are they dwarf sunfish? They have quite a bit of sparkling on them. What part of the country is this from?


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

im geussing mud minnow. i mean i did catch them in mud lol. andthey are just bby sunnys. i live in nj


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

interesting tank you got


----------



## ineedabox (Apr 20, 2004)

yea that's wierd tho...it looks just like a ery i used to have.
i'll show u a pic if you want


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

sure and yo are you a member at No Solicitation Allowed? i have pics of all the fish in that tank and its realy neat


----------



## GreenMoray (May 15, 2005)

No I'm not a member there but if you'd post me a link to the page w/ pics of ur tank I'd love to check them out!


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

its in general discussion so you hafto be a member to veiw it. im goin to try and copy it


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

its up


----------

